# Transfert contact Pc sur iPad



## danypoune (4 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour
Voilà le problème. Mon vieux père (82ans) a un Pc portable encore sous vista. J'ai réussi à lui faire acheter l'iPad air (yes!!) et j'ai installer iTune sur son Pc. La question est comment transférer son carnet d'adresse du Pc a l'iPad 
Merci d'avance


----------



## LukeSkywalker (4 Décembre 2013)

Oú sont ses contacts sur le Pc? Outlook, gmail, excel?


----------



## danypoune (4 Décembre 2013)

Oui j'ai pas précisé c'est windows mail


----------



## LukeSkywalker (4 Décembre 2013)

Le plus simple pour lui est d'ajouter sa boîte Mail dans l'iPad (Outlook.com dans les réglages) et d'autoriser le partage des contacts, ceux ci s'ajouteront directement dans ses contacts sur iPad.


----------



## danypoune (5 Décembre 2013)

Merci je vais essayé ca


----------

